# Anybody in for an update?



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

How is everyone? 

I am doing okay. I am done. Just don't see him ever recovering from this much damage to my heart. Yesterday was my birthday. He let his phone get shut off, claims he forget to pay so it is off since Sunday. I LOVE IT!
So he has only been messaging me once a day on facebook to say he is great and I send him the same about me and the kids. Yesterday he writes me a huge page of how great he is doing and how I should have faith and trust in him to fix all of this and how his psych is so cool and thinks he is very self aware :sleeping:
no happy birthday
no mention at all of it. My facebook page is covered with birthday wishes but none from my husband. I never have wanted gifts or big deals but just saying happy birthday to me means a lot and he should know.
very telling
So I resist the urge to call him out on it and am just going to let it go quietly by. It just makes it easier to see that this is all about him and always has been.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SHIANNE!

I know he didn't wish you one but who cares, you have the TAM crew  

Do you have any fun plans this weekend?


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no plans... play some farmville in between when I wake and when the children do... otherwise the routines of life and autism have us pretty locked in  They are good routines though, and I would not chose to be anywhere else.
I did buy myself a pound of good coffee vs the maxwell house I get by on usually. That has been nice.
I have no sitter, no money, and my car needs repair, so this is my fun. I was kinda hoping it would not hail today, I wanted to get out of the house... even if it is only in the yard...

We are making planters instead


----------



## team12 (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Today he messages and removes all doubt of his intentions. He let out that he knew it had been my birthday but made sure to type nothing remotly like a happy birthday wish or sorry for missing it.

He is searching for a reaction. I will fight my hardest to give NONE. NONE. 
I want off this ride.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Shianne said:


> I want off this ride.


Well get off. I know this sounds horrible but you can end it anytime you want.
I sent a rather <ahem> blunt email explaining the reasons why I was finishing it. All of them. 
at the end I typed.

"Its over . Go away."
Or words to that effect. LOL

That day I spent in bed feeling very sad, but today I looked up and saw that there are lots of happy single people. Really . Lots of them. 
Don;t get me wrong. I still get sad but I limit it to before breakfast. Then on with MY day. My KIDS day.

Oh and belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I think that is where I am now. I am just done. I am off the ride, he can stay on as long as he likes and when he is done I don't care where he goes but he can't come here.

I will see him on Sundays and I will be friendly but it is as if something snapped in my brain. Seems trivial that a birthday wish would do it... but it did.
I see him differently. Not as this poor man that needs my love and protection. My constant understanding. I see an entitled, whiny a$$ of a man that puts himself before all else, most offensivly to me, his own children.


----------

